# College Near a Mountain :)



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

I am 17 and have to start deciding on colleges soon. I want to be near a mountain is one of my priorities haha. I grew up in a big town so it would be nice to go somewhere that is in a decent sized city. So basically I am looking at colleges in Colorado, Oregon, Washington (where I am now)/Northern Idaho, Cali, Utah, and Canada. I am really having a tough time deciding. Colorado seems like a great option. I am looking to go in as a Science major, Engineering major, Law major. If anyone can give me some info on how schools in these states do as far as those two majors go it would be great, along with some inside info on good places to ride in these areas. Sorry if this post is vague, just let me know if I can help make answering my questions easier.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

509Trevor said:


> I am 17 and have to start deciding on colleges soon. I want to be near a mountain is one of my priorities haha. I grew up in a big town so it would be nice to go somewhere that is in a decent sized city. So basically I am looking at colleges in Colorado, Oregon, Washington (where I am now)/Northern Idaho, Cali, Utah, and Canada. I am really having a tough time deciding. Colorado seems like a great option. I am looking to go in as a Science major, Engineering major, Law major. If anyone can give me some info on how schools in these states do as far as those two majors go it would be great, along with some inside info on good places to ride in these areas. Sorry if this post is vague, just let me know if I can help make answering my questions easier.


If you do Canada Kelowna (UBCO)is like an hour and a bit away from Big White, And Vancouver (UBC) has 3 hills less than an hour away and Whistler about 2 hours away and Baker about an hour and a half away.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

509Trevor said:


> I am 17 and have to start deciding on colleges soon. I want to be near a mountain is one of my priorities haha. I grew up in a big town so it would be nice to go somewhere that is in a decent sized city. So basically I am looking at colleges in Colorado, Oregon, Washington (where I am now)/Northern Idaho, Cali, Utah, and Canada. I am really having a tough time deciding. Colorado seems like a great option. I am looking to go in as a Science major, Engineering major, Law major. If anyone can give me some info on how schools in these states do as far as those two majors go it would be great, along with some inside info on good places to ride in these areas. Sorry if this post is vague, just let me know if I can help make answering my questions easier.


im in the same boat dude. 17 and need snow alot of the time near me haha. i was thinking of looking at places like UC bolder, and then places like middlebury, UVM and what not in the northeast.


----------



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

I am very familiar with those cities, not so much the mountains ridden them once or twice. I played hockey up there a lot when I was younger. How are those colleges in the areas I mentioned?


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

university of utah is always a great option. so is colorado.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Everything that's been mentioned. I've looked into University of Nevada Reno which will get you close to tahoe and not too far from mammoth.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Montana State, good engineering and applied sciences, 15 miles to bridger bowl, 40 miles to big sky. Big backcountry out your door, and if the beartooth pass area is good you can ride lifts untill july 4th. Bozeman is not a "big" city, but is real nice and has most everything you need. Western college exchange program will get you instate tuition if your a new freshmen from Washington.


----------

